# excell et ipad



## danypoune (5 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Peut on installer excell dans l'Ipad
Merci


----------



## Gwen (5 Mars 2011)

Non, mais il y a des alternatives comme Numbers. Mais bon, on est loin de la puissance d'un Excel ou de la version Mac de Numbers. 

Il y a d'autres tableurs, mais je ne les ai pas testés.


----------



## danypoune (5 Mars 2011)

ok merci pour la reponse meme si elle m'attriste


----------



## Papaours58 (30 Mars 2011)

On peut envisager de travailler sur excell sur ipad avec numbers ( bien sur ipad sur des petits tableaux) ou avec documents to go. Personellement j'utilise numbers pour des saisies quotidiennes, j'exporte mes tableaux en xls par mail et ensuite c'est du copier-collage spécial vers excell sur pc comme sur mac. L'ipad est "lourd" à manipuler sur des gros classeurs sauf en consultation, mais sinon ça marche bien. Je le fais tous les jours pour le caisses de mon commerce, des fiches de cuisine, etc...


----------

